# kabelverlegung wildsau



## woodstock (21. Oktober 2003)

wie krieg ich am besten die kabel, sprich hauptsächlich das bremskabel, sauber im bereich der wippe verlegt, sodass es mir beim einfedern net abknickt?


----------



## Maui (21. Oktober 2003)

ja das würd ich auch gerne mal sehn.
vorne schleifts auch auf jeden am gusset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lula (21. Oktober 2003)

hi,

so hier bin ich wieder, sorry, dass ich eure fragen zwei tage nicht beantworten konnte. meine telefonleitung lag brach  und somit kam ich net ins netz.

also die kabel werden bei den säuen unterhalb des oberrohrs sowie unter der schwinge verlegt. dass es vorne am gusset schleift kann dadurch kommen dass dein zug evtl zu kurz ist? ich habe den in einem bogen verlegt und es schleift nicht. ansonsten gibts kleine kleberchen die denn lack schützen.

greetz chris


----------



## AlutechCycles (21. Oktober 2003)

sodele
(sau ist etwas abgesackt, da momentan kein dämpfer drin ist, also net wundern)


----------



## AlutechCycles (21. Oktober 2003)

und die ganze schose vorne:


----------



## Maui (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lula _
> *hi,
> 
> ....
> ...



da muste aber schon einen bogen bis timbuktu legen damit das nicht schleift sieht man ja selbst wie eng das auf dem bild von Alutech ist. aber was solls hab auch schon was draufgeklebt aber nach 2 wochenenden ists wieder durch, kein drama aber könnt auch anders gelößt werden. A) loch im gusset oder/und B) halterung etwas weiter hinten anbringen


----------



## AlutechCycles (21. Oktober 2003)

dat mit der halterung wäre ne möglichkeit, dass mit dem loch im rahmen finde ich höchst unpraktisch, da durch die reibung (der leitungen beim lenken) der rahmen angegriffen wird...ihr habt sicher schon mal erlebt wie euch ein reifen was vom rahmen weggefräst hat, weil man ne zu dicke pelle eingebaut hat...

also wenn mein wohnzimmer bis nach timbuktu reichen würde hätte ich echt mal stress wenn ich mir mal was aus der küche zu essen holen wollte  also ich habe nun wirklich keinen großen bogen und es schleift auch nicht so dass ich mir da jetzt sorgen machen müßte. die leitungen werden immer mal mit dem rahmen in berührung kommen dass wird sich kaum vermeiden lassen. das ist nicht nur bei uns der fall  
ich werde jürgen die vorschläge mal mitteilen, ich denke er wird sicher ne lösung finden.
greetz chris


----------



## Blackholez (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi ich lös dieses Schäuerproblem mit nem alten Mantel - passend schneiden und mit Kabelbinder festmachen - der hält einfach beser als die Kleberchen. 
Klar schwerer wirds - aber irgendwann is das auch egal.

cu


----------



## AlutechCycles (21. Oktober 2003)

also ich benutze immer so dachdeckerpappe. klebt wie sau*g* und erfüllt seinen zweck und das auch noch etwas länger als nur ein paar tage.... hält jetzt schon seit einer saison, 

greetz chris


----------



## Mugnog (19. April 2004)

Diesen alten Thread muss ich jetzt mal wieder nach oben bringen.

Wie verlegt ihr denn eure Kabel an der Sau? V.a. am Hibau, an der Wippe. Jürgen schreibt ja, man sollte Sie durch die Löcher führen, wenn ich mir die Bilder hier anschaue, haben die meisten Sie aber einfach oben drüber verlegt.
Die Fotos oben vom Alu-Support lassen sich bei mir nicht ,ehr vergrößern, so dass ich es nicht mehr erkennen kann.

Nur für 3-Blatt-Riders: Den Zug fpr den Umwerfer am Stuerrohr li oder re vorbei, von vorne gesehen.
Also ich habe ihn li vorbei geführt, hier gibt es aber auch Bilder bei denen er re liegt.

Ahoi


----------



## anderson (19. April 2004)

am steuerrohr umwerfer in fahrtrichtung links, schaltwerk in fahrtrichtung rechts passt bei mir (endurosau) besser als beide rechts und sieht besser aus.

an der wippe hab ich durch die mitte verlegt (siehe bild in meinem fotoalbum). das passt prima und klemmt auch nix ein. das musst du einfach bißchen rumprobieren, wies am besten passt. ich hab die probleme mit der richtigen länge der züge, weil ich immer noch am richtigen setup arbeite. bei veränderter geo ist die schaltzughülle und die hintere bremsleitung deshalb noch etwas zu lang. auch dabei sind die nokons äußerst praktisch. ich kann einfach beliegig kugelhülsen verschieben oder ergänzen.

bei den nokons ist das verlegen insgesamt vielleicht bißchen anders als bei normalen zügen, weil ich die in was weiß ich was für nem engen radius legen kann.

ich bin übrigens nach wie vor äußerst zufrieden mit der sau. besonders mit den uphill eigenschaften und der optik. das auge fährt mit.

haller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugnog (19. April 2004)

Halli,

wir hatten ja schon das Thema mit den Kügelchen. So richtig überzeugt davon bin ich noch nicht. Vertraue den alten Zügen noch immer. Wäre es nicht besser gewesen, die Züge eine Fräsung nach hinten durch zu ziehen?
So habe ich die Anleitung verstanden und mit Normozügen wird der Radius auch geschmeidiger.


Deine Sau sieht fein aus, was mir nicht ganz klar ist, Du hast Dir ne Enduro gekauft (wegen des Gewichtes, nehme ich an) hast Dir aber Double Track als LRS geholt. Billig rangekommen oder wieso?

Ahoi


----------



## anderson (20. April 2004)

die nokons sind halt die sauberste lösung. ich mag das net 3 mal im jahr den zug wechseln zu müssen weils net mehr richtig schaltet. ich habe verschiedene zugführungen probiert und die, die du siehst hat am besten gepasst.

der lrs hat mich etwas über 100 euro gekostet. das halbe kilo mehr bewegte masse macht sich weniger bemerkbar, als ich befürchtet hatte.

haller


----------

